# how to race muscle cars?



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ive been playing NFS Carbon on wii recently and have completed the career and am now completing all the challenge series. however i'm stuck on all the muscle car challenges as i just cant keep control of it!! its (literally) driving me nuts!! does anyone know how to control a muscle car? is there a certain way to do it? a certain technique? ive tried everything from braking before corners, decelerating before corners, going slowly and just tanking it but i cant stop the back end spinning out! its doing my head in, i like to play racing games aggressively but i just cant drive these poxy cars!!

please help, im getting balder by the minute!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Brake in a straight line, turn in progressively not sharply. Hold throttle around the corner, straighten up progressively and then FEED in the power.

Think Smmmmooooooootttthhhhhhhheeeeeeee.

Not, brake, turn PPOOOWWWEEERRRRRRR!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm, that doesnt sound like racing though, it sounds slow!! give me a jap car any day!


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

what muscle car did you go for....i used the charger and found most of the early races were difficult until i built up my boost etc. I also found that unless you take every shortcut, you will not win.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

L4CKL said:


> what muscle car did you go for....i used the charger and found most of the early races were difficult until i built up my boost etc. I also found that unless you take every shortcut, you will not win.


its the challenge series, they give you specific cars to do it in.

i honestly cant see the point in these cars! at least on this game anyway as there are no drag races!


----------

